# Bestseller: Area 51 The Sphinx now available in ebook for first time



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.

Joined by a secret band of renegades, Mike and Lisa must travel to Egypt in a frantic search for answers. There they make a startling discovery: the key to the mysterious Ark of the Covenant, a true record of mankind's origins. But the artifact is hidden deep within the inner sanctum of the Great Sphinx of Giza. And Lisa and Mike are not alone in their quest. An anthropologist is one step ahead of them, and aliens close behind, as hunters and hunted race to uncover the secret of the Sphinx. Even if it means Armageddon...








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1308672969&sr=1-1


----------



## dltanner99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Bob,

I have all of the mass market paperbacks for the series on my bookshelf, and the premise behind the Area 51 books is phenomenal! You have an amazing ride ahead of you as an indie author Bob, and I'm sure this new title will do just as well. The possibilities for the combination of modern threat and ancient solution is virtually endless.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks-- I am planning a spin off series that readers of my Atlantis and Area 51 series should like.  Hope to have first book published by the end of the year.
And The Sphinx and Grail were never put out in ebook, which was my negotiating leverage with Random House to get the rights back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Bob, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.

Joined by a secret band of renegades, Mike and Lisa must travel to Egypt in a frantic search for answers. There they make a startling discovery: the key to the mysterious Ark of the Covenant, a true record of mankind's origins. But the artifact is hidden deep within the inner sanctum of the Great Sphinx of Giza. And Lisa and Mike are not alone in their quest. An anthropologist is one step ahead of them, and aliens close behind, as hunters and hunted race to uncover the secret of the Sphinx. Even if it means Armageddon...








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1308672969&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.

Joined by a secret band of renegades, Mike and Lisa must travel to Egypt in a frantic search for answers. There they make a startling discovery: the key to the mysterious Ark of the Covenant, a true record of mankind's origins. But the artifact is hidden deep within the inner sanctum of the Great Sphinx of Giza. And Lisa and Mike are not alone in their quest. An anthropologist is one step ahead of them, and aliens close behind, as hunters and hunted race to uncover the secret of the Sphinx. Even if it means Armageddon...








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1308672969&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.

Joined by a secret band of renegades, Mike and Lisa must travel to Egypt in a frantic search for answers. There they make a startling discovery: the key to the mysterious Ark of the Covenant, a true record of mankind's origins. But the artifact is hidden deep within the inner sanctum of the Great Sphinx of Giza. And Lisa and Mike are not alone in their quest. An anthropologist is one step ahead of them, and aliens close behind, as hunters and hunted race to uncover the secret of the Sphinx. Even if it means Armageddon...








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1308672969&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1308672969&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.









http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great. I'm on my way to get it.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.
> 
> No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

For thousands of years it has harbored mankind's greatest secret. Now someone or something has found the key to...The Sphinx.

No place is safe from alien infiltration. Not even top secret Area 51. Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte know that better than anyone. Secrets have been revealed. Codes have been broken. A countdown has begun. Using alien technology, a group has gained control of a Star Wars satellite that could engulf the planet in a nuclear fire. With no room for error, Turcotte and Duncan must race to solve an ancient riddle and prevent a global catastrophe.








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Sphinx-ebook/dp/B00572BB6I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

